# Phone USB Port Broken?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK my second thread of the night. Go read my other thread and you will see why I am frustrated. OK it seems my USB Port is broken or glitchy. This has been going on for a few weeks now. Today after my weird issues (Go read other thread) I decided that I wanted to SBF. Well I tried 2 computers and all usb ports and 3 cables and the Linux ISO method and the RSD Lite method and I cant get my phone to sbf. A few weeks ago I was having problems with My PCs seeing my Phone while using my Main USB. I would get a Windows error (Yes drivers are installed on both PCs) Now today I try to SBF with my Main USB cord using the LInux Method. It would say Waiting for phone. I would plug my usb cord in and The bootloader would say USB connected. Tried multiple cords. When using RSD Lite it would do just about the same. It would unzip the sbf and attempt to connect to the phone but would fail. Now strangely today while I cant sbf i can put files on my sd card. So whats up? Is my usb port borked? Should I brick my phone and return it for a replacement since I cant SBF?


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

does the phone charge?


----------



## VivaLaCam92 (Apr 11, 2012)

sounds to me like your phone not communicating with your pc properly.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes Phone Charges


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't help man sorry. Hope you get your x going again or a replacement. I'm still a proud owner of 1.7 years or so, and the phone's been through it. I love it, If it had a faster processor, and a better battery (stock still) perhaps even a better display, I'd never get another phone. Again hope you get your's fixed. It may not be that big of a deal, but not being able to sbf is not good. At least you can charge it. Does adb work over a network, could you wirelessly send adb commands? Just wondering since I don't fool with it much. But I've used Linux on and off since 2000 or so. Looks like you could so something management wise remotely.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you tried accessing it with the adb interface? Is it properly detected as an adb device?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes I believe it is detected as a adb interface because when I connected it to my computer with RSD it installed the adb driver

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

It seems quite strange to me that you can use the adb interface but can't sbf. I would try using the "Motorola Driver Installer.exe" I'd run the "Clean and Reinstall" option follow by the "Update" option. That is the best way to make sure there isn't a driver issue IMO. I don't recall where it hides out on XP (probably Program Files/Motorola or something like that), but on Windows 7 it's located at C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motorola Shared\Mobile Drivers. If you can't find it, do a search and if you still can't find it, grab the official drivers and install them again.

I've run into random connection issues before and this typically resolves my issue. Do make sure your phone isn't connected when you do this though. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I know its not a driver problem because even the Linux ISO wont work and that doesnt require drivers.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Have you tried using compressed air to clean the usb port on your X? You could possibly have debris in there.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats possible Waffle. I just sbfed with success so I dont think it is a broken usb port. I know adb works because I just rooted. Also I just used two different usb cords to transfer data. Im confused lol.


----------



## ArtskydJ (Apr 27, 2012)

You tried different usb ports on your computer, right?


----------



## xjjunkie (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the same issue. DX charges but i cant sbf and i cant use adb. WTF!!!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

ArtskydJ said:


> You tried different usb ports on your computer, right?


Yep


----------



## quempas (Jun 7, 2011)

When I was using Windows Vista I had a terrible time getting RSDLite to recognize my phone. I did the stuff you've done, plus put ALL of files I was using in the root dir. of my hard drive. I had read that this sometimes helps-- and it did, some of the time. What OS is your computer?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Windows 7. And Linux

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

